# Solo cat fight?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay so this worries me. Last night around 1 AM I wake up to hearing a cat hissing and carrying on like it's in a cat fight but no second cat fighting back. I think groggily, it isn't Spot. Must be Wednesday? Could they be having a spat?? Hmm. More hissing and yowling. My mind clicks in, I jump out of bed and rush downstairs to see!!!! Spot laying on the computer chair looking at me like, "What you doing up?" I cannot find Wednesday so I think I will lure them with kitty treats. I go upstairs get some treats out, she comes upstairs - seems fine. Hmm. I go back to bed, waking up every 20 minutes listening for kitty unhappiness.

I checked on her this morning - she seems okay. I don't understand why she would yowl and carry on so much on her own?? Could she be mentally unstable or something?

So as I'm sitting and writing this, and I admit, I am not a morning person, a thought just occured to me. When I took Max and Willow outside, the back room smelled like skunk, and I thought, gee, did Max let one go already that bad that I was overpowered one second into the room? I also think maybe this cat carrying on occured outside and was not either of my kitties. If it did though, gee, it sounded like it was just downstairs!! One other time there was a cat fight outside, gee, it sounded right in the room so maybe it was that. 

What do you think? Hmm. concerned.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It may have been that Wednesday either saw a skunk (since you smelled it) or another cat outside and was voicing her displeasure at the animal being there. I have had my cat wake me up screaming and hissing and it turned out he was sitting in the window sill looking outside at a cat outside.


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

exactly, my cat "fights" other critters through the window as well and is very vocal. I wouldn't worry about him!( i'd be more worried about the skunk under your window!):yuck:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My cats are always fighting thru the glass to other kitties that are allowed to run around outside. And it sounds terrible.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I was awakened at 3 in the morning to what sounded like a cat fight in the yard...when actually it was my giant cat across the street on our neighbors porch :doh: fighting with some poor cat half his size. The noise was so loud I could have sworn he was inside the house or at the very least on our porch. I'm surprised my neighbors didn't wake up because he was SOOOOO loud.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

A cat that is sick or in pain will howl.

An older cat will howl in the middle of the night as a result of cognitive dysfunction.

Some cats will howl when holding a high-value toy. My calico girl will go around the house at night howling, with her favorite toy in her mouth.

I'd bring your cat to the vet to rule out any medical problems. :wavey:


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It wasn't just a howl. I know a howl. It was a hissing yowling I am so going to kick your butt!!! to do. She seemed normal yesterday, was quiet last night. If this behavior would continue, I for sure would take her to the vet. I have already put a grand into her - so if I was sure it was her and she acted like that tonight, we would likely be making an appointment today.

I am going to ask my neighbors on that side if they heard or smelled anything. The skunk smell is not there this am. The more I think about it, it's more likely that this happened right outside of my house than inside. 

Super interesting stories and comments and advice!! Great reading.  So far Wednesday seems okey dokey and mentally sane.


----------

